# Bluetooth, OEM or aftermarket



## nacho (Jan 9, 2012)

I have a 1LT with an AUX input and no bluetooth phone connectivity and no USB. Here is my question. 

Would I be better off (if possible) to get the onstar mirror for just the phone connectivity or would I be better off getting a Parrot bluetooth connector and a seperate bluetooth media receiver connected to my AUX...like the Belkin F8Z492-P









Basically, I'm looking for something that plays music through bluetooth and receives calls through the factory speakers...


----------



## Camcruse (Oct 4, 2011)

Just so you know, I have the Parrot CK3000 Evolution in my 03 Mustang and it works great.


----------



## nacho (Jan 9, 2012)

Well..found the Belkin Aircast...its a bluetooth handsfree device as well as streams music from the iphone all through your AUX...only bad thing is that it takes up a 12v outlet (which I can hardwire with no problem). I really like to have an all in one device . The Parrot CK3000 is my top choice if it only allowed music to be streamed.


----------



## Camcruse (Oct 4, 2011)

Screw it. Go for the complete package

CHEVROLET CRUZE RADIO DVD GPS Navigation Stereo Headunit | eBay


----------



## nacho (Jan 9, 2012)

I've been looking at those as well....but price is a big issue...looking for a quick fix pretty much.


----------



## Camcruse (Oct 4, 2011)

nacho said:


> I've been looking at those as well....but price is a big issue...looking for a quick fix pretty much.


There are a number of aftermarkets that look OEM from $270 to $560. I was looking at the $270 which matched the one I had in my 09 Jetta TDI, but the $560 looks more professional and has the feature of Caller ID which I like to have.


----------



## nacho (Jan 9, 2012)

very true...alot of the ones i've seen for cheap have a very cheezy looking OS.


----------

